# WFAN reports at 5:30 that Lenny Wilkens is NYK Coach



## Stevie B (May 15, 2003)

Not Fratello.


----------



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

*Knicks hire Wilkens, not Fratello!*

wow, everyone was talking about Fratello taking over, but then isiah hires wilkens. Crazy stuff, i wonder what the winningest coach of all time will be able to do with the knicks

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1708761


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Regardless of the outcome of all this in New York... Isiah sure is bold. It's nice to see somebody aggressively trying to make changes.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Fratello may be too intense for that group. I think Lenny may be a better fit for these Knicks.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Surprising me, again. Wow Isiash....so what worm said it was Fratello being hired?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Knicks hire Wilkens, not Fratello!*



> Originally posted by <b>visionary432</b>!
> wow, everyone was talking about Fratello taking over, but then isiah hires wilkens. Crazy stuff, i wonder what the winningest coach of all time will be able to do with the knicks
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1708761


Let's not forget, on top of being the most winningest coach, he's also the most losingest coach in NBA history.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Knicks hire Wilkens, not Fratello!*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's not forget, on top of being the most winningest coach, he's also the most losingest coach in NBA history.


That's pretty weird :dead:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Knicks hire Wilkens, not Fratello!*



> Originally posted by <b>visionary432</b>!
> wow, everyone was talking about Fratello taking over, but then isiah hires wilkens. Crazy stuff, i wonder what the winningest coach of all time will be able to do with the knicks
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1708761


And the losingest.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

By the way, the Knicks are REALLY not making the playoffs now.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

wilkens sucks as a coach he can't make his players work and he can't call plays.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

If you think about Lenny more precisely, he really isn't a good coach meaning he doesn't exceed the skills required for a coach. He's coached 30 seasons, so of course he has gained knowledge to guide his team, but then again, I believe he was never to guide his team far because only 1 championship says it all and he has like a neutral record of what, 1000 wins and 1000 losses which basically means he isn't the "most winningest coach" in a sense. Personally, this was a bad move, and Lenny isn't going to make ANY difference, except for degradation.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Zeke is trying too hard. Now he has a team with an old coach who should've had his swan song years ago, and a team that's in worse cap trouble than ever before. For his sake he better hope that the Knicks make a run for the Championship this season, because if they don't things will get pretty ugly.

Isiah's aggressive, but it looks like he's trying too hard to prove how smart he is. I'm not doubting he's smart, but he's handcuffed himself to this team for a while. And Lenny Wilkens was an awful hire, in the end Isiah Thomas' run with the Knicks will be shorter than Scott Layden's.

-Tim


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

he shoulda kept Malone as HC


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Wilkens is a good match. I don't understand why people don't realize this. The reason Wilkens failed in Toronto was because the team was devasted by injuries for almost 3 years straight.

He's a smart guy. He works best with veterans who know what they're doing. Which is the knicks. You got Marbury, Houston, Penny...guys that don't need a coach to tie their shoes for them. Just a guy who can get out of the way and let them do their thing.

I think Isiah made the right choice for the team he is building. Wilkens can get them winning a lot faster than Fratello could have.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

wilkens is one bad coach, when ever there is a bad play/call he just stands there the most emotion I've ever seen from him is when the Raps made the playoffs without VC and he smiled


----------

